# Hungry birds



## Lesleykh

The birds around my garden ignored the peanuts and the mixed seed I put out in the winter. This week they have suddenly demolished the lot. Has all this wet weather prevented their normal food sources from appearing?

Lesley


----------



## 747

At the moment it is 'a fast food outlet' for them. If they have been sitting eggs and raising young they will be shattered.

They will probably be showing the new kids where to eat as well. I always look forward to watching fledgelings try to master a landing on a bird feeder. :lol:


----------



## mixyblob

Mixed seed, sunflower seeds, peanuts, niger seeds and fat balls disappearing fast in our garden.
It seems we are feeding every sparrow in Berkshire at the moment. Woodpeckers (greater spotted) are back feeding on the peanuts and the newly fledged starlings have discovered the fat balls.
Still no Red Kites as I'm not allowed to put road kill in the garden :lol:


----------

